

Ask HN: How to find local investors? - huuleon

What are the best websites to connect with investors?
If you're a startup entrepreneur how would you begin to raise capital?
======
pg
Ask friends who run local startups to introduce you to their investors.

------
davidedicillo
<http://angel.co/> could be a good place to start looking for them.

------
pedalpete
angellist.com has been getting lots of publicity lately.

Where are you located? There are often local angel groups, and regional
business development organizations which can be helpful in finding angels.

If there is a local start-up scene, go to the meet-up events.

You have a bit of a conflict in your question thought. You ask how to
find'local investors' and then as what the best websites are.

With the exception of angellist (which I haven't tried) I suspect that he best
way to find local investors isn't online .

------
huuleon
I live in Fairfax, Virginia. I've been searching online to find angel
investors around my area but couldn't find much.

